# Shimano hubs annoyingly quiet?



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi folks,

About 3 months ago, I picked up a Cannondale SuperSix with full Ultegra and a set of Shimano RS Eighty wheels. I'm really happy with the wheel set, but find the rear hub quiet to the point where it's almost annoying that I have essentially zero audible ratcheting coming from the hub.

Is this normal for Shimano hubs? Not that I'm looking to make my bike sound like it has a glass pack on it or anything, but this just seems very strange to me. I rode a set of Ksyriums for a while a few weeks ago to test them out and that really put how quiet my bike is in perspective.

Also, anyone know how often these hubs need to be serviced? Can the free hub body be replaced without changing the rear hub entirely and having to rebuild the wheel?

Thanks!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my Ultegra 10 setup is silent.

I like it that way.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Unknown Arch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> About 3 months ago, I picked up a Cannondale SuperSix with full Ultegra and a set of Shimano RS Eighty wheels. I'm really happy with the wheel set, but find the rear hub quiet to the point where it's almost annoying that I have essentially zero audible ratcheting coming from the hub.
> 
> ...


as long pawls or ratchet is working that is the point.............silence is a feature that should be built into more hubs not the contrary.........but you can take everything apart and lightly oil instead of grease and your racket will be back


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

If they work right, I can't imagine why the lack of sound would be annoying. You're being neurotic, I think. Maybe for some reason you associate a loud buzz with a properly-functioning freewheel. It ain't so. Loud or quiet, it's just a side effect of the design.

They don't need to be serviced often, and you can replace the freehub body, but that's almost never necessary.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I like the sound (or lack of it) from Shimano hubs, but I wouldn't make a hub decision based only on sound. In some cases, such as when a bike is used for commuting and brought into an office, a quiet freehub is nice to not attract extra attention when entering/leaving the office.

Depending on how many miles you ride and the conditions you ride in, I suggest replacing the grease once or twice per year. The freehub body can be serviced with a Morningstar Freehub Buddy, but that may be above and beyond normal hub servicing.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

valleycyclist said:


> I like the sound (or lack of it) from Shimano hubs, but I wouldn't make a hub decision based only on sound. In some cases, such as when a bike is used for commuting and brought into an office, a quiet freehub is nice to not attract extra attention when entering/leaving the office.


True, but a loud one is useful as a horn/bell on the MUT. 

/I prefer the strong silent type, too.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I personally prefer the quiet hubs. When I started reading the OPs post, the first thing that came to my mind were Ksyriums. I know it's a matter of preference but Ksyrium hubs are too freaking loud. A few of my buddies have them and it is annoying. One of them really likes the sound because he claims that he can hear when something goes wrong by the change in sound. To me, they just sound like there is always something going wrong. I used to ride Ksyrium SLs and they have the loudest ratcheting sound of any wheel I've ever heard of in my 25 years of riding.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I like quiet for all those times coasting in the draft of the group. Why announce my wheelsucking? 

Don't know off hand who makes 'em, but jeebus there's some loud freewheeling hubs out there!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

fast ferd said:


> Why announce my wheelsucking? !


So they don't make an abrupt move that makes you hit their rear wheel and crash? Seriously, it's better if they know you're back there. Don't rely on a noisy freehub to alert them. 

I used to prefer quiet hubs but have gotten accustomed to noisy ones. However, given the choice between two otherwise equivalent hubs I'd probably pick the quieter one..


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Part of the reason why Shimano is the best!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

looigi said:


> So they don't make an abrupt move that makes you hit their rear wheel and crash? Seriously, it's better if they know you're back there. Don't rely on a noisy freehub to alert them.
> 
> I used to prefer quiet hubs but have gotten accustomed to noisy ones. However, given the choice between two otherwise equivalent hubs I'd probably pick the quieter one..


My attempt at ratcheting up the humor with a tongue-in-cheek remark, pawl. I'm prolly pedaling 99%+ on my group rides. With your logic, I oughtta make sure my chain is grinding away on something.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

FrenchNago said:


> as long pawls or ratchet is working that is the point.............silence is a feature that should be built into more hubs not the contrary.........but you can take everything apart and lightly oil instead of grease and your racket will be back


To be clear, I was concerned that too quiet was indicative of a problem, as the wheels are, by far, quieter than any wheel I have owned before. This made me a bit nervous, rightfully so, as I was a bit concerned about buying a Shimano wheel set in the first place when my LBS was trying very hard to get me to take a set of Ksyriums off their hands. The last Shimano set I owned, a WH-R50 (I think that's the designation) on a CAAD 8, had constant problems with truing and the bearings, according to my LBS, were in rough shape after 5000 miles. I'm not an english major, but your excessive punctuation, "roll eyes", and lack of capitalization makes you come off quite rude when I was merely looking for some shared experiences.

Thanks all for the rest of the feedback. Good to know there's not an issue here. In the future, a louder hub would probably be nice, but as I said in my original post, I'm also not looking for my bike to sound like I'm riding around with an oversized exhaust and glass packs.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

I find myself drifting away from other riders that have noisy and loud rear hubs, its like a girlfriend that won't stop talking.

Oh yeah, and bad things that are happening with a bike usually "make" strange noises or something you can feel being transmitted through the bike, except of course, a slow leak.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I like loud hubs. Mine is loud enough to alert people around me, but cant really be heard once i pick up some speed and get wind noise.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Blow the chip off your shoulder*



Unknown Arch said:


> I'm not an english major, but your excessive punctuation, "roll eyes", and lack of capitalization makes you come off quite rude when I was merely looking for some shared experiences.



This is a Bike Forum -i.e: excessive punctuation, smileys and tutti quanti. Not an English Literature class. I did not mean to come through as rude, I just hate noisy rear hubs too.

Happy rides


----------



## Aggdaddy (Jun 18, 2010)

I like my clickety klackety KSyrium SL's. I love the sound. I love the opportunity to run up on somebody and backpedal. Almost like a motorcycle rev .. 

Actually upgraded from the Shimano RS-500 rims that came with my Cannondale. They were quiet, but would not stay true after a couple of rides. So, I decided to upgrade. I only wish I could get the Chris King rear hub. Those are really noisy.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

*Not a problem for me*

I've got a set of RS-80s as well. I haven't had any issues with durability or trueing so far. Personally I think the lack of noise coming from my rear wheel is a plus rather than a negative. That being said, it seems like its just part of the design. If you want a louder hub, swap it out.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

danl1 said:


> True, but a loud one is useful as a horn/bell on the MUT.
> 
> /I prefer the strong silent type, too.


+1, when I know the MUT will not have lots of other cyclists or walkers I can ride the bikes with the quiet rear hubs. On busier days, the Fulcrum 7's come out. I seldom have to shout ahead to warn people of my approach with those.  

I prefer a quiet rear hub.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

If it bothers you, you could always put a lolly stick in.

They would sound like Campag then. lol


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't care either way. I have the near silent DA hubs and the louder than bombs CKs. Most of the time I am pedaling like you should be....HTFU.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If it bothers you, you can upgrade the sound without replacing your wheel.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I too prefer the more quiet hubs.
Switched to Campy hubs and they are definatly louder but not too bad compaired to others.
I do like the DT offerings the best. Not silent but you can at least hear the ratchet.


----------

